

Launch – AI system – real-time self-development - olivm06
http://pocketconfidant.com/

======
brazzledazzle
It would be nice if it told me what was going on when I clicked on "Download
App" before I was sent to a mailing list sign up form.

------
olivm06
real-time answering and self-learning system to help remove communication
barriers and understand people's states, while helping to express its own goal
and way to succeed.

